
Today, A '60s Skyscraper Inspired by Frank Lloyd Wright Falls in Texas - cienega
https://www.citylab.com/design/2019/07/pasadena-skyscraper-demolition-texas-modernist-architecture/594328/
======
pseudolus
It's still possible to visit and even to stay overnight in Frank Lloyd
Wright's only skyscraper which is located in Bartlesville, Oklahoma [0].

[0] [http://www.pricetower.org/visit/](http://www.pricetower.org/visit/)

~~~
mimixco
Yes, which unlike the building that was demolished, is actually a beautiful
and significant piece of architecture.

